# ECU Reset help



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

I followed the directions on sentra.net, but have a couple of questions.. 
1) When the article refers to the "flashing light" is it the check engine light that should flash?
2) I want to reset the ECU,... do i put the key in and turn it to the ON position, then turn the screw on the ECU clockwise. Then ofcourse turn it counter clockwise after 2 secs.... OR..... should i at any time remove and reinsert the key, will that make a difference. 
3) The tape that was on the ECU, has a diagram that seems to indicate that i should turn and stop. Diagnose the problem. Then when finish, just turn it back to it's normal mode, kinda like ON, and OFF/Diag.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the CEL light will flash your codes, and when you pull up the codes and return the position as stated in the sticker, it will automatically reset the ecu and clear the codes without the need to cycle the ignition.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks.. nissan should of made the ecu facing the opposite direction, but i guess they don't want u messing with it.


----------

